# Yukon Fur Hat



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

.... and animal rights activists are upset.


> The Department of National Defence has decided to add fur to the winter gear of the Canadian Forces, a move that’s getting a frosty reception from animal-rights advocates.
> 
> The government says fur is part of Canada’s heritage and the winter tuque currently in use doesn’t stand up to the rigours of the Canadian winter. So it’s buying an initial run of 1,000 fur-trimmed caps at a cost of $65,000, for use by guards of honour and Canadian Forces starting this winter.
> 
> ...


_Globe & Mail_, 4 Oct 11


----------



## ballz (5 Oct 2011)

I was wondering what was taking them so long to speak up.

Even if I didn't like the hat (which I do), I'd be ordering one anyway just to prance around and irritate these people. rancing:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2011)

> “There are synthetics that are just as good and that don’t necessitate the killing of animals,” Elizabeth Sharpe of the World Society for the Protection of Animals said from Toronto. “Killing animals for their fur is completely unnecessary and cruel.”



That's okay.  The muskrat meat will end up in the next round of IMPs.   

I wonder why they don't complain about our leather boots.   :


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wonder why they don't complain about our leather boots.   :


Because nobody's asked them (yet).


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Oct 2011)

Whats a couple more muskrats?  :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

PETA, my favourite group - *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals!  Oh, wait, it's not the same PETA?



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The muskrat meat will end up in the next round of IMPs.


Don't know _exactly_ how tasty that would be, though.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Because nobody's asked them (yet).



Oops.   :-X


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Oct 2011)

I have no problems with PETA protesting P Diddy - none at all.......I think they should concentrate their efforts on him.

Not sure about a Yukon hat though......just not sure......do we have a dress reg on when you can have the ear flaps up versus down?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Don't know _exactly_ how tasty that would be, though.



Quite tasty, in fact. For years, many small communities hosted muskrat dinners on Friday or Saturday nights. Many still do, but not so many people trap them anymore. If you've ever had beaver (the swimming, dam building kind  ) the taste is very close.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> do we have a dress reg on when you can have the ear flaps up versus down?



No but I'm sure they will soon be a 50 page thread on it here soon. 8)


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Oct 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> do we have a dress reg on when you can have the ear flaps up versus down?



It will have to be coordinated with the blousing of trousers.

The next step will be genetically modified Cadpat Muskrats courtesy of the CTS team.  :waiting:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

What about muskrats with bloused trousers?
k:


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> What about muskrats with bloused trousers?
> k:



with cadpat fur? :stirpot:


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Oct 2011)

It didn't take long for this one to get into a death spiral.  :cheers:


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> It will have to be coordinated with the blousing of trousers.
> 
> The next step will be genetically modified Cadpat Muskrats courtesy of the CTS team.  :waiting:



Talk to Monsanto....they have a GREAT track record in genetically modified stuff.....but be careful. If your cadpat muskrat fools around with a regular one, and produces genetic variances....they will sue you.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> If your cadpat muskrat fools around with a regular one, and produces genetic variances....they will sue you.



Is it going to sprout Multicam ?


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DxBYV_7a0FQs&sa=U&ei=-2eMTubmLYH20gHKpYTEBA&ved=0CBYQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNETYInDHvhLS28dL6BBEkMf9LV1-A


(Come on - you all were thinking the same thing)


----------



## RangerRay (5 Oct 2011)

This is a good choice.  The muskrat Yukon hat is much warmer than a touque and looks good with a uniform (field and dress).  I own one personally and it is the best $50 I ever spent.

That it p!$$es off PETA is an added bonus!  ;D

As for regs on how to wear the ear flaps...perhaps they should follow the RCMP regs.  Although I can see someone saying "Earflaps stay up unless it is -17C or colder"  :


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is it going to sprout Multicam ?




Naah NDHQ is still working on arid versus green cadpat. Rumour has it a newly arrived WO will be assigned as assistant project manager.


----------



## Armymedic (5 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Rumour has it a newly arrived WO will be assigned as assitant project manager.



 :rofl:


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Naah NDHQ is still working on arid versus green cadpat. Rumour has it a newly arrived WO will be assigned as assistant project manager.



With particular responsibilities for the matching ear defenders.  :dunno:


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Rumour has it a newly arrived WO will be assigned as assistant project manager.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2011)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Although I can see someone saying "Earflaps stay up unless it is -17C or colder"  :



Which will also be interpreted by some that "Earflaps must be down when it is -17C or colder"

Beware the WO with a thermometer built into his pace stick.


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is it going to sprout Multicam ?





> Quote from: Danjanou on Today at 10:06:08
> 
> Rumour has it a newly arrived WO will be assigned as assitant project manager.



:dunno: You do realize that the maintaining of these standards could develop into an entire career......and you get to set the standards!! ....sorta


----------



## Remius (5 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :goodpost:



Will this WO be and annuitant on class B? ;D


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2011)

Logistik Unicorp site states: 





> DSSPM2 is introducing the Fur Hat, Yukon Style, Unisex, NSN 8405-20-006-0892 (A/A) to be worn with numbers 1, 2 and 3 orders of dress.



Unless they change the orders of dress, I won't be keeping my head warmer this winter, I'll still be using the lovely holey toque.  :'(


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Which will also be interpreted by some that "Earflaps must be down when it is -17C or colder"
> 
> Beware the WO with a thermometer built into his pace stick.


How quaint.  No.  Instead each day, a member of the Duty Watch will be marched out to stick his/her tongue on the flagpole. If it sticks:  earflaps down.  If not:  earflaps up.  Seems simple enough...


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> How quaint.  No.  Instead each day, a member of the Duty Watch will be marched out to stick his/her tongue on the flagpole. If it sticks:  earflaps down.  If not:  earflaps up.  Seems simple enough...



pick the pvte that babbles the most....2 for 1


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> ...a member of the Duty Watch will be marched out to stick his/her tongue on the flagpole. If it sticks:  earflaps down.  If not:  earflaps up.  Seems simple enough...



Define "sticks"......
The amount of force necessary to pull the tongue off of the pole has to be measured, and some sort of baseline created to determine if the tongue was really "stuck" or not.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2011)

Obviously, being in a modern Army, this will require an unnecessarily complicated high-tech solution. Once all hats have been issued, a recall through unit QMs will be arranged for modifications. Each hat will have a strip of a to-be-developed bi-metal memory alloy installed that will automatically lower the earflaps at -17C. This will remove that pesky chain of command influence on deciding when flaps can or should be lowered, and at the same time ensure uniformity across the CF. Hats will have to be turned in by 10 November, and will be returned on 1 April.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Obviously, being in a modern Army, this will require an unnecessarily complicated high-tech solution. Once all hats have been issued, a recall through unit QMs will be arranged for modifications. Each hat will have a strip of a to-be-developed bi-metal memory alloy installed that will automatically lower the earflaps at -17C. This will remove that pesky chain of command influence on deciding when flaps can or should be lowered, and at the same time ensure uniformity across the CF. Hats will have to be turned in by 10 November, and will be returned on 1 April.



But what about the leap years?

We need a pan-CF working group to assess this and determine options for analysis and selection.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> But what about the leap years?
> 
> We need a pan-CF working group to assess this and determine options for analysis and selection.



Made up of annuitants on class B?
 :trainwreck:


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

And contractors.  Musn't forget the contractors.

Preferably from CGI's new Defence division.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2011)

Wait until PETA hears about the experiments to breed light blue muskrats for correctly coloured Air Force hats without the use of environmentally hazardous dyes. The costs will make the F-35 program seem cheap in comparison.     >


----------



## Strike (5 Oct 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Logistik Unicorp site states:
> Unless they change the orders of dress, I won't be keeping my head warmer this winter, I'll still be using the lovely holey toque.  :'(



Bummer.  This would have come in handy during my little excursion to Yellowknife in Feb.  Eh, I'll pack it anyway.  Who knows. Things may change.   ;D


----------



## Newt (5 Oct 2011)

Will it have some form of detachable or roll-up combat mullet like the helmet or wide brim field cap?


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Define "sticks"......
> The amount of force necessary to pull the tongue off of the pole has to be measured, and some sort of baseline created to determine if the tongue was really "stuck" or not.



I'm sure we will have to strike a working group to study it, with input from all stakeholders.  There will have to be trials of course and a budget...


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Obviously, being in a modern Army, this will require an unnecessarily complicated high-tech solution. Once all hats have been issued, a recall through unit QMs will be arranged for modifications. Each hat will have a strip of a to-be-developed bi-metal memory alloy installed that will automatically lower the earflaps at -17C. This will remove that pesky chain of command influence on deciding when flaps can or should be lowered, and at the same time ensure uniformity across the CF. Hats will have to be turned in by 10 November, and will be returned on 1 April.



Now you're just being silly.  We'll need to recall the hats for way longer than five months.  We'll also have to prioritize returns to ensure that the folks in Victoria get theirs back first.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

Newt said:
			
		

> Will it have some form of detachable or roll-up combat mullet like the helmet or wide brim field cap?



This will of course require yet another study and sub working group at NDHQ to determine if it will or not. Should we go with yes I'll create another thread here on proper proceedure for when and how high the *mullet, combat individual* should be rolled up.  :brickwall:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Oct 2011)

I guess I must be totally daft.

After wearing the damn things for more than fifty years, in both military and civilian versions, in urban, field ,mountain and all Canadian oceans environments, including the Arctic in winter, I completely failed to notice that toques failed to "meet the requirements of the Canadian climate".

Silly  me.

By the way, PETA should investigate those toques also: Th shearing of those poor sheep to provide the wool is just so unethical. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/sarcasm.gif


----------



## ballz (5 Oct 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I guess I must be totally daft.
> 
> After wearing the damn things for more than fifty years, in both military and civilian versions, in urban, field ,mountain and all Canadian oceans environments, including the Arctic in winter, I completely failed to notice that toques failed to "meet the requirements of the Canadian climate".



Shhh! Don't say it too loudly or I'll never get my fur hat!


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Bummer.  This would have come in handy during my little excursion to Yellowknife in Feb.  Eh, I'll pack it anyway.  Who knows. Things may change.   ;D



It will be dark for a good portion of the day.  I say wear it anyway, no one will see it!  :nod:


----------



## Pusser (6 Oct 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I guess I must be totally daft.
> 
> After wearing the damn things for more than fifty years, in both military and civilian versions, in urban, field ,mountain and all Canadian oceans environments, including the Arctic in winter, I completely failed to notice that toques failed to "meet the requirements of the Canadian climate".
> 
> ...



Don't forget that we use virgin wool as well!

On a more serious note, I have always supported the toque as an appropriate piece of operational headgear, but I have always maintained it has no place on any kind of dress uniform.  In other words, it's fine on the bridge of a ship at sea, but when walking in downtown Ottawa in service dress, the Yukon hat is the obvious winner.  I also like soft cuddly furry things.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (6 Oct 2011)

Oh PETA, ever since the sea kitten thing, I have not taken you seriously.


----------



## Tank Troll (20 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't forget that we use virgin wool as well!
> 
> On a more serious note, I have always supported the toque as an appropriate piece of operational headgear, but I have always maintained it has no place on any kind of dress uniform.  In other words, it's fine on the bridge of a ship at sea, but when walking in downtown Ottawa in service dress, the Yukon hat is the obvious winner.  I also like soft cuddly furry things.



Who doesn't like soft cuddly furry things :nod:


----------



## Scott (20 Oct 2011)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like soft cuddly furry things :nod:



Most moderators.


----------



## GAP (20 Oct 2011)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like soft cuddly furry things :nod:



Oh....uh....what to say.........everybody!!! yeah, ....that....


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2011)

Anyone receive their "soft cuddly furry things " yet for those who ordered..?


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Oct 2011)

We were told to expect it in November.


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Oct 2011)

I've ordered mine.  Can't wait to wear it, if nothing else to p*** off PETA et al.  Have you ever noticed that there are not of beaver, muskrat or other furry critter lining up to have there fur shaved off so there can wear these oh so superior synthetics, polarfleece etc.  I haven't seen a whole lots of the bears or moose in Gagetown bounding around the Training area wear North Face lightweight thinsolate coats either.  Overly sarcastic I know but fur still rules for warmth.

Tank Troll:

I know the kind of soft cuddly furry things you like, and that concerns me at times.


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I have always supported the toque as an appropriate piece of operational headgear, but I have always maintained it has no place on any kind of dress uniform.  In other words, it's fine on the bridge of a ship at sea, but when walking in downtown Ottawa in service dress, the Yukon hat is the obvious winner.  I also like soft cuddly furry things.


That's pretty much why I ordered mine.

Here's a preview:


----------



## Pusser (21 Oct 2011)

Mmmmmmm.  Saaawwft......


----------



## Lerch (21 Oct 2011)

I cannot wait to get mine!  I'll be wearing it everywhere!


----------



## Foxhound (21 Oct 2011)

How does one affix one's hatbadge?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2011)

Lerch said:
			
		

> I cannot wait to get mine!  I'll be wearing it everywhere!



You wear orders of dress 1,2 & 3 much at 1 RCHA ?


----------



## Zoomie (21 Oct 2011)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> How does one affix one's hatbadge?


You don't.  Just like the toque.


----------



## RangerRay (21 Oct 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Here's a preview:



Looks good!


----------



## Lerch (22 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You wear orders of dress 1,2 & 3 much at 1 RCHA ?



You had to ruin my dream eh? I guess I'll be wearing it whenever I'm not working...


----------



## Pusser (22 Oct 2011)

I'll be removing mine to shower, but otherwise...


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Oct 2011)

You mean it has low water resistance? Well that is a shame.


----------



## DaHonga (22 Nov 2011)

Anyone started to receive one of these caps yet as per the planned November roll out dates?


----------



## Snakedoc (22 Nov 2011)

I got mine! Super warm


----------



## Stoker (22 Nov 2011)

Got mine a few weeks ago. Apparently there is a big backlog on the hats, some people won't receive them until next year.


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Wow, I already have mine (got it a few years ago from some Hutterite friends for regular winter use) , and I haven't even joined yet. I am looking forward to being able to use it when I sign up!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> Wow, I already have mine (got it a few years ago from some Hutterite friends for regular winter use) , and I haven't even joined yet. I am looking forward to being able to use it when I sign up!



If it's not CF issue, you won't be able to wear it.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I already have mine



No, you don't.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If it's not CF issue, you won't be able to wear it.



Hey they may look pretty stylish there


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

I suppose I will need another then


----------



## Privateer (22 Nov 2011)

Well, I've had mine for years.  I ordered it from William Scully when I saw that it had been added to the dress regs.  It's great!


----------



## jacob_ns (20 Dec 2011)

I've just received mine today via courier. It's pretty great, if I do say so.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2011)

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> I've just received mine today via courier. It's pretty great, if I do say so.



Got mine too and have to send it back.  It's too big.  It doesn't fit.  

Edit to change wording due to post below.


----------



## Pusser (20 Dec 2011)

It is becoming increasingly difficult to deal with the angel and the devil battling on my shoulders.  There are just so many opportunities to say entirely inappropriate things on this thread about soft furry things... ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Got mine too and have to send it back.  It's too big.



I just had a vision of a giant fur cap with two little legs sticking out of the bottom!

Ohmygawd, I'm a dead man!  :whiteflag:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I just had a vision of a giant fur cap with two little legs sticking out of the bottom!



 :rofl:



			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Ohmygawd, I'm a dead man!  :whiteflag:



No, that comment is okay.   :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (20 Dec 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey they may look pretty stylish there



With beards like that, they're obviously sailors in NDHQ who haven't been aboard a ship for years... since you're no longer allowed beards on board (or so I've been told).


----------



## Pusser (20 Dec 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> With beards like that, they're obviously sailors in NDHQ who haven't been aboard a ship for years... since you're no longer allowed beards on board (or so I've been told).



And a great crime against humanity it is too!  Shaving is way overrated, but I digress...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I just had a vision of a giant fur cap with two little legs sticking out of the bottom!
> 
> Ohmygawd, I'm a dead man!  :whiteflag:


You mean like the one in the chair in the attached?


----------



## kratz (22 Dec 2011)

I received my furry Christmas gift this week. 
I'm a happy sailor now.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2011)

Wooohooo it came, it came.  And better still it fits and gives the wife fits just looking at it...  my Christmas is complete.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Dec 2011)

I was away on course when it came in. Conversation on the phone went like this:

Wife-"BTW, what did you order online?"
Me- "What are you talking about?"
Wife- "A package came for you, from some logistics thing"
Me- "Logistik unicorp? I haven't ordered anything...wait...OPEN IT!"
Wife- " Okay, hold on a sec...I'm just gonna...EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW"

At that point, I knew for sure....and the reaction alone made it worth the 50 points!


----------



## AC 011 (22 Dec 2011)

I got mine yesterday, and my wife's been looking forward to this for weeks.

I don't think I'll be able to get her to stop wearing it until spring.


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Dec 2011)

Just got mine this AM. Must say fits like a glove and boy do I look hot with that on! So pumped to get to wear it officially!


----------



## CountDC (3 Jan 2012)

^%$^%$%$&*&(&*(%^%#@*&()&*%%^#$%$()*)(&&^^$%$#(()*()&*(&*(&^$###()*

 :rage:


----------



## Pusser (3 Jan 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> ^%$^%$%$&*&(&*(%^%#@*&()&*%%^#$%$()*)(&&^^$%$#(()*()&*(&*(&^$###()*
> 
> :rage:



Translation?


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jan 2012)

Still haven't seen mine either. I think thats what he's getting at.


----------



## Strike (3 Jan 2012)

I got mine.  The response from my husband was pretty entertaining.  "What the F@(< is that?"

I love it!


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> I received my furry Christmas gift this week.
> I'm a happy sailor now.  ;D




Why do the Village People come to mind right now...


----------



## kratz (3 Jan 2012)

[quote author=dapaterson]Why do the Village People come to mind right now...[/quote]

Some things should just never be....


----------



## orca73 (3 Jan 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> Some things should just never be....



Someone should be careful what they wish for, Kratz is in there like a dirty old (was going to say sock) fur hat.


----------



## HeavyD (14 Feb 2012)

I just received mine as well! What a great surprise, I ordered it in the summer. The girlfriend loves it... Only not really. She will come around though, I am sure of it ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2012)

Now all you need to do is order a pair of the Boots, Men's, Disco Winter, Leather to go with the hat and you're all set!!!!!


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

I was on the site today and it indicated they were available to order but zero stock.


----------



## dale622 (15 Feb 2012)

I have 2 hats and the boots now. Not really impressed with the footwear.


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Sorry, I was referring to the disco boots, mind you it only allots you a limit of 1 ea cap fur..!


----------



## Spanky (15 Feb 2012)

Received my hat yesterday.  Wore it around the house last night, but neither my wife nor daughter thought much of it.  My 4 month old granddaughter laughed though.  Oh well, it's all about me anyway  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

I originally ordered a medium, which was too big.  I sent it back and received a small.  Too small.   :-\

Nice to know their sizing is consistent with the rest of our stuff.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2012)

Received mine. Amazing we can develop and issue a fur hat for DEU....but fail miserably when it comes to toques for operational dress, ie winter.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Feb 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I originally ordered a medium, which was too big.  I sent it back and received a small.  Too small.   :-\
> 
> Nice to know their sizing is consistent with the rest of our stuff.   ;D




Several years decades back there was a sign in the QM ~ "We have two sizes: too big and too small; if it fits you're deformed."


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Several years decades back there was a sign in the QM ~ "We have two sizes: too big and too small; if it fits you're deformed."



I still hear that, minus the deformed part.  None of my kit fits, so I guess I'm okay.


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Received mine. Amazing we can develop and issue a fur hat for DEU....but fail miserably when it comes to toques for operational dress, ie winter.



Please explain.  We have a toque for operational wear.  How can it be improved?


----------



## Strike (15 Feb 2012)

Tighter weave or thinsulate on the inside.

The current weave does nothing in any type of windy environment!  That's why many people prefer wearing the fleece ones.


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Tighter weave or thinsulate on the inside.
> 
> The current weave does nothing in any type of windy environment!  That's why many people prefer wearing the fleece ones.



Understood.  I didn't see it that way.  I have to admit that I like a little ventilation in my toque, but then again, I don't have to spend hours on end in really harsh conditions.


----------



## MJP (15 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Tighter weave or thinsulate on the inside.
> 
> The current weave does nothing in any type of windy environment!  That's why many people prefer wearing the fleece ones.



Not to mention the size of the thing.  It is quite funny to see troops with their toques and helmets on.  It almost negates the purpose of the helmet as the size forces the helmet to sit much much higher.  To be fair though there is issued poly type stuff that one can wear in the field that takes up less room under the helmet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Please explain.  We have a toque for operational wear.  How can it be improved?


Well for one thing, it could be friggin warmer!!!!!  I find the knit is so loose the GD wind manages to penetrate to the skin.  I purchsased a OD fleece toque when I was doing work up training in Wainwright in 07.  It was so much warmer than the traditional toque.  I still wear it today in mufti as opposed to any other choice.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Understood.  I didn't see it that way.  I have to admit that I like a little ventilation in my toque, but then again, I don't have to spend hours on end in really harsh conditions.


I just wore mine(wool toque) for 48 hours on ex with cadets  as I misplaced my fleece one, now my hair hurt's that's why I hate it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2012)

Did not see Strike's or MJP's responses earlier.  Bang on, especially Strike's!  72 Jeep's as well.  I'll also add not only the touque but the Balaclava to my hate list.  
Pusser, you have hit right where there might be a disconnect between higher management and the coal face 





> "but then again, I don't have to spend hours on end in really harsh conditions"


.  I have been both out in the field in Wainwright in winter's fury and out in the North Atlantic in winter during hours long deck evolutions such as RAS.  I know for shipboard use we need to keep FR in mind, but there needs to be a better way of keeping warm.  I love the new poly the Army uses, far superior to the present gear the Navy is stuck with IMOP.  As for what is out there that would meet with our needs, I don't know that's not my part ship area of SME.  I'm just a coal face kind of guy.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Feb 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I originally ordered a medium, which was too big.  I sent it back and received a small.  Too small.   :-\
> 
> Nice to know their sizing is consistent with the rest of our stuff.   ;D



There was nothing wrong with their sizing plan.  The likely consideration was that fur hats would be worn more often in Ottawa than in other locations that don't wear DEUs as much.  To accommodate the most common NDHQ head sizes, the medium has room for the inevitable swelling of those who mistakenly think they have reached a position of influence; the small has less room for the large number of pinheads that seem to end up there.


----------



## RangerRay (15 Feb 2012)

IMHO...

The Yukon hat would be suitable to wear in garrison and in the field in rear echelon sedentary ops.  Much warmer than a touque, but not suitable if you're exerting much energy.

Although I can see dress regs come out saying something like "Ear flaps will not be down unless it is colder than -10C, and when it is colder than -10C, ear flaps must be down"...

My  :2c:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Did not see Strike's or MJP's responses earlier.  Bang on, especially Strike's!  72 Jeep's as well.  I'll also add not only the touque but the Balaclava to my hate list.
> Pusser, you have hit right where there might be a disconnect between higher management and the coal face .  I have been both out in the field in Wainwright in winter's fury and out in the North Atlantic in winter during hours long deck evolutions such as RAS.  I know for shipboard use we need to keep FR in mind, but there needs to be a better way of keeping warm.  I love the new poly the Army uses, far superior to the present gear the Navy is stuck with IMOP.  As for what is out there that would meet with our needs, I don't know that's not my part ship area of SME.  I'm just a coal face kind of guy.



The Light Weight Thermal Headgear (army green neck gaitor and balaclava) are good kit IMO.  I use similar stuff for my civie winter outdoor kit, a "beanie", neck gaitor and balaclava, all from Marks Work Warehouse.  I have civie 'toques' as well but they aren't big Cat In The Hat types like the issued one you have to roll up or walk around looking like you're a member of some artic reggae band, and are trying to keep your dreadlocks frost-free.  

My issued togue was getting a bit ratty looking, so I tossed it out and used a new one this year.  Not sure if they are made from the stuff fibers/material as before, but this one seems to slide up my head little by little.  I don't like it, and except on a rare actually cold day, I've just stuck with my beret this winter.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> There was nothing wrong with their sizing plan.  The likely consideration was that fur hats would be worn more often in Ottawa than in other locations that don't wear DEUs as much.  To accommodate the most common NDHQ head sizes, the medium has room for the inevitable swelling of those who mistakenly think they have reached a position of influence; the small has less room for the large number of pinheads that seem to end up there.



 :rofl:


----------



## McG (15 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Received mine. Amazing we can develop and issue a fur hat for DEU....but fail miserably when it comes to toques for operational dress, ie winter.


I wonder if there has ever been a UCR done on the combat dress toque.  A lack of such formal complaining may be why we still have it.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2012)

Got mine today... wore it around the house. Wife was patting it cause I have a shaved head. Then she read the tag inside, and FREAKED OUT. Pure classic. I order a 2XL so it covers my eyes. Hehehehe... No one will not, or ever take me seriously.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2012)

[quoteh :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: author=TN link=topic=102811/post-1115201#msg1115201 date=1329354883]
Got mine today... wore it around the house. Wife was patting it cause I have a shaved head. Then she read the tag inside, and FREAKED OUT. Pure classic. I order a 2XL so it covers my eyes. Hehehehe... No one will not, or ever take me seriously.
[/quote]

Love your warped sense of humor!


----------



## MJP (15 Feb 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> I wonder if there has ever been a UCR done on the combat dress toque.  A lack of such formal complaining may be why we still have it.



Good point.   The Tac vest was like that (as I know you know) in that most folks hated it but very few people put in substantive UCRs.


----------



## beach_bum (16 Feb 2012)

I got my hat a while ago.  I love it.  Mmmmmmm....fur.....


----------



## Lerch (18 Feb 2012)

Got my hat yesterday in the mail...I think I'll be wearing it all weekend now..


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

I walk in Subway with it and did my Borat special.. Wife is now embarrassed.


----------



## Redeye (19 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> I walk in Subway with it and did my Borat special.. Wife is now embarrassed.



Made mine cringe when I first got it and wore it. It's totally coming to Kabul if I can find room in my luggage.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

*Need pics while in Kabul*


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Feb 2012)

Got mine in the mail. Made wife open it. Conversation went like so:

Wife: Logistik Unicorp... what is this?
Me: I dunno... open it?
*opens box*
Wife: Oh dear God what is this?
Me: Yukon Hat, looks pretty cool eh?
Wife: It looks like a cat...

2 year old son walks into the living room

Son:Kitty! Meow! *pets hat*
Me: No son its a hat
Son: Kitty hat! Meow *puts hat on head*

*son runs off meowing*


----------



## Lerch (29 Feb 2012)

With the recent temperature dip in Shilo, mine's been coming outside after work almost daily


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Got mine in the mail. Made wife open it. Conversation went like so:
> 
> Wife: Logistik Unicorp... what is this?
> Me: I dunno... open it?
> ...



Well  last night out of the corner of my eye I see a furry blur, there is my cat running past with my Yukon hat in its mouth. I give chase, find it under the table and the cat licking it. well I hope that's all it did to it.


----------



## Wookilar (29 Feb 2012)

I ordered mine a few months ago, still haven't seen it  

Wook


----------



## Pusser (29 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Well  last night out of the corner of my eye I see a furry blur, there is my cat running past with my Yukon hat in its mouth. I give chase, find it under the table and the cat licking it. well I hope that's all it did to it.



We'll know soon enough.  What's the gestation period for a Yukon cap?  Or was it still in it's plastic wrapper for "protection?"


----------



## Remius (29 Feb 2012)

Same as a Tribble.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> We'll know soon enough.  What's the gestation period for a Yukon cap?


What's it for a cat?  You never know, there might have been a reach around of some sort.


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> We'll know soon enough.  What's the gestation period for a Yukon cap?  Or was it still in it's platic wrapper for protection?



I live in northern ont it's been used


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> We'll know soon enough.  What's the gestation period for a Yukon cap?  Or was it still in it's platic wrapper for protection?



Pretty quick.  29 days.  http://www.nationaltrappers.com/muskrat.html  And up to 5 litters per year.    

 ;D


----------



## Jed (29 Feb 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> To be fair though there is issued poly type stuff that one can wear in the field that takes up less room under the helmet.



The issued poly stuff is not very warm though, even under the helmet.


----------



## MJP (29 Feb 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> The issued poly stuff is not very warm though, even under the helmet.



I disagree as I find it too warm once you get moving, but just great if you have to have your head out while crew commanding or sitting around on OP. But that is just my opinion...


----------



## Jed (29 Feb 2012)

My brain must not be generating enough BTUs to heat my head, I guess.  >


----------



## MJP (29 Feb 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> My brain must not be generating enough BTUs to heat my head, I guess.  >



While judging by both our profiles, we both only have one brain together after the lobotomy so we are doing fine..


----------



## ekpiper (29 Feb 2012)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Same as a Tribble.



Uh-oh!

"There must be thousands of them!"
"Hundreds of thousands."
"One million, seven hundred seventy-one thousand, five hundred sixty-one. That's assuming one fur cap, multiplying with an average litter of ten, producing a new generation every twelve hours over a period of three days–"
"And that's assuming that it got here three days ago–"

On second thought, we may now have found a way to solve the debt crisis! Sell off the caps, and recover millions.  Who said uniform procurement was a waste of money?


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## CountDC (29 Feb 2012)

got mine!!  Looked at the size and wondered XL really??  Too big.  Went with recommended size based on beret size of 7 3/8.  Oh well maybe I can get the right size by the time it gets cold again.

Now a question - what in the world is the front flap for??? To cover your face when facing a firing squad?


----------



## dimsum (29 Feb 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Now a question - what in the world is the front flap for??? To cover your face when facing a firing squad?



I took a picture of it flipped down and posted it just to make a "caption this!" joke.  There were some good ones.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Mar 2012)

I ordered mine last October and got it Monday. Just in time, it is 27 degrees outside !!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Mar 2012)

Sounds about right......

 ;D


----------



## Mister Donut (23 Mar 2012)

Got mine about two weeks ago, wayyyyyy too small.  Ordered a medium and it came extra tiny.  Called them up and told them it was small.  I sent it back and less than a week later, got a large size one, just fits.


----------



## Loachman (23 Mar 2012)

The first public appearance of mine will be at the April Fools' Day mess dinner in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Mar 2012)

Got mine in time for Christmas dinner. I suggest using the sizing guide on the logistik website to figure out what size to order, as the sizes are a little skewed in my opinion.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Apr 2012)

My sexy Austin Powers inspired winter boots arrived today.  Man, those and that hat.  I'll be invincible.   :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Apr 2012)

I had to wait for my points allottement last Sunday, but my Disco boots are ordered.   8)


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Apr 2012)

Actually I'm impressed with them.  Good quality leather by the look, sheepskin lined and they fit nicely too.  Will see how good the tread is next winter.  Will be great for shoveling outside and other small trips.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My sexy Austin Powers inspired winter boots arrived today.  Man, those and that hat.  I'll be invincible.   :nod:



Oh behave....next thing you'll want is freaking sharks with  "laser beams" attached to their heads....some guys.....sheesh.


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Actually I'm impressed with them.  Good quality leather by the look, sheepskin lined and they fit nicely too.  Will see how good the tread is next winter.  Will be great for shoveling outside and other small trips.



You make them sound like Uggs


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Apr 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> You make them sound like Uggs


Not quite, I hate those shoes.  Honestly, these are pretty respectable.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh behave....next thing you'll want is freaking sharks with  "laser beams" attached to their heads....some guys.....sheesh.


Of course, being a sailor it could be a nextgen weapons system.  Especially with all the cutbacks and "peace, man" dividends coming down the pipe.


----------



## VIChris (16 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

Do we know if these are a once in a lifetime, or once a year item?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2012)

Definitely not once a year.  I don't think it shows up in my LU profile even if I go to Sales order.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2012)

No, my account has it listed as "maximum order has been reached" and I ordered the hat in 2011.  I think it's a one time go, or at least they have a service life for the hat in mind.  Maybe in 5 years it might be good to go.   :dunno:


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2012)

What, ya think muskrats grow on trees?   :blotto:


----------



## my72jeep (16 Nov 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What, ya think muskrats grow on trees?   :blotto:


I thought they were like and Vegetable's grow underground.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Nov 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What, ya think muskrats grow on trees?   :blotto:



Nope. In the water.


----------



## my72jeep (16 Nov 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Nope. In the water.


Ah Hydroponics.


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Nov 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What, ya think muskrats grow on trees?   :blotto:


Nope, they come from "Muskrat Love".

_And they whirl and they twirl
And they tango
Singing and jinging a jango
Floating like the heavens above
Looks like muskrat love_

ME


----------



## officious (8 Jun 2013)

Do you wear these with combats or are they DEU? I got one through loguni corp and no one can tell me what I can wear it with lol.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2013)

DEU IAW CF Dress Instructions and local dress reg's.  Logistik Unicorps.  And I am sure 'someone' in your CofC knows the dress regs.  If not, hell just wear it in CADPAT next time but make sure you walk past the RSM a few times.  Even better do it at the slow march.

I'm sure a few things will be explained to you at that point.   >


----------



## shogun506 (8 Dec 2013)

What are the dress regulations regarding the Yukon Fur Hat and what it can be worn with?


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> What are the dress regulations regarding the Yukon Fur Hat and what it can be worn with?



"Yukon" Fur Caps Coming....  

Reply #157 may help.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102811/post-1235018.html#msg1235018


----------



## shogun506 (8 Dec 2013)

Seen, thanks.


----------



## Loachman (9 Dec 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> What are the dress regulations regarding the Yukon Fur Hat and what it can be worn with?



Very spiffy with welding goggles, snorkel, black cape, red Speedo (remember - the potato goes in the front, not in the back), and rubber boots.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2013)

I'm still waiting for the opportunity to present itself to wear mine with "_trousers, DEU, size to small/floodies_" and "_sweater, Blue, bodyhugging, 2 sizes to small_".  Of course, my "_boots, black, Austin Powers_" would complete the outfit.   

Now there is a pic for those "how to wear your orders of dress" posters around the CAF....


----------



## Pusser (29 Sep 2014)

So now the Mounties are changing their minds, sort of:

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/rcmp-swapping-muskrat-fur-hats-for-animal-friendly-alternative-1.2028529


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Sep 2014)

I bet 99% of these people who campaign for `don`t hurt the butterflies`campaigns walk right past homeless people on the streets with their latte`s and apple fritters.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> So now the Mounties are changing their minds, sort of:
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/rcmp-swapping-muskrat-fur-hats-for-animal-friendly-alternative-1.2028529



Sheesh!  First they get rid of their Pith Helmets, then the Buffalo hide coats, now the Muskrat hats... what about tradition!


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  First they get rid of their Pith Helmets, then the Buffalo hide coats, now the Muskrat hats... what about tradition!



Don't worry.  I am sure there is some Minister and an Old Boys network that will bring in the wearing of some fancy pin made in China to celebrate something or other.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  I am sure there is some Minister and an Old Boys network that will bring in the wearing of some fancy pin made in China to celebrate something or other.



Damn, I would laugh my ass off to see them saddled with some of the stupid pins they make us wear.


----------



## brihard (29 Sep 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  First they get rid of their Pith Helmets, then the Buffalo hide coats, now the Muskrat hats... what about tradition!



It's a dark day in the history of the force.

Fortunately, nobody wastes their time trying to stomp out dress idosyncrasies. If you have a piece of functional kit that was last issued ten or fifteen years ago, nobody cares if you continue to wear it. It's not easy to find two mounties who are dressed exactly alike outside of Depot, so anyone who already has their fur hat is good to go.


----------



## dimsum (29 Sep 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> It's a dark day in the history of the force.
> 
> Fortunately, nobody wastes their time trying to stomp out dress idosyncrasies. If you have a piece of functional kit that was last issued ten or fifteen years ago, nobody cares if you continue to wear it. It's not easy to find two mounties who are dressed exactly alike outside of Depot, so anyone who already has their fur hat is good to go.



....or, can get one courtesy of friends in the CAF   >


----------



## McG (1 Oct 2014)

The government has ordered the RCMP to continue using the fur hat.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ottawa-overturns-rcmp-decision-to-swap-muskrat-fur-hats-for-wool-tuques-1.2032174

Apparently, the fur industry needs the RCMP sales to stay in business.  Guess that means our new hat will probably also hang around for a while still.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Oct 2014)

The First Nations around fort Chip depend heavily on Muskrat harvesting


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> The government has ordered the RCMP to continue using the fur hat.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ottawa-overturns-rcmp-decision-to-swap-muskrat-fur-hats-for-wool-tuques-1.2032174


Here's Tuesday's Q&A in the House:


> *Mr. Robert Sopuck (Dauphin—Swan River—Marquette, CPC):*  Mr. Speaker, recently the RCMP announced that it had decided to discontinue its use of the iconic muskrat hat. This unilateral move by the RCMP has outraged the fur industry, rural and remote communities, and thousands of trappers.  The fur trade is vital to the economy of many remote rural communities, communities that often have few other economic options.  Radical animal rights activists have as their goal the complete elimination of the fur trade. Will the Minister of the Environment tell the House what the government intends to do about this egregious anti-fur decision by the RCMP?
> 
> *Hon. Leona Aglukkaq (Minister of the Environment, Minister of the Canadian Northern Economic Development Agency and Minister for the Arctic Council, CPC):*  Mr. Speaker, I would like to thank my colleague, the member for Dauphin—Swan River—Marquette, for the question.  I would like to assure Canadians that the Minister of Public Safety has taken actions to ensure that the historic fur winter hats worn by the RCMP will not be discontinued, despite the efforts of radical animal rights activists. The RCMP decision, which is causing much glee among anti-fur activists, is being fully overturned.  Our government will always stand up for Canada's hunters and trappers.





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Apparently, the fur industry needs the RCMP sales to stay in business.


Not suprisingly, this, from the fur producers' info-machine:  _"Fur Institute of Canada Applauds Government's Support of Canadian Trappers"_.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2014)

Working on the Site C review I got to speak to a bunch of the trappers who go after muskrat, they are already suffering from a major drop in supply due to changes in the PAD, a loss of a large domestic market would hit a lot of these very rural people that live near the economic margins.


----------



## Sub_Guy (5 Jul 2018)

Christmas in July!  Today I learned that I could order more than one Yukon Cap!

1 hat every 4 years.


----------



## Navy_Pete (5 Jul 2018)

I thought they were a bit daft until Ottawa winters.  The toques don't stand a chance, so wear it regularly.  Of course, had to leave it at work in the summer, or else the dogs hunt it in the house, and somehow get it off high shelves etc.


----------



## RocketRichard (6 Jul 2018)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Christmas in July!  Today I learned that I could order more than one Yukon Cap!
> 
> 1 hat every 4 years.


Outstanding piece of kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Jul 2018)

My favourite winter hat. I was skeptical, until I actually wore mine in the cold.


----------

